# CPT Code-does anyone know



## nyyankees (Jan 7, 2009)

does anyone know a CPT code for "radiofrequency ablation of the coccyx"? I don't want to use an unlisted code 64999 unless I have to.

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on in what context you are asking:

Chronic pain management service - see 64640

Percutaneous/surgical for bone tumor - see 20982

Julie, CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Jan 7, 2009)

Pain Management...i Looked At 64640 But Wasn't Sure Since It Was The Coccyx


----------

